# Hypercam - for mac



## Needsumhelp (Jun 20, 2007)

I cant seem to find it anywhere, so can someone give me a link?  I dont want to have to pay for it either.

Over-simplified version:
Need link for free mac hypercam


----------



## fryke (Jun 20, 2007)

What's a hyper-cam?


----------



## Needsumhelp (Jun 20, 2007)

a program for recording videos on computers.  Google it next time.


----------



## bbloke (Jun 20, 2007)

Needsumhelp said:


> Google it next time.


Possibly not the best way of encouraging someone who was trying to help you...


----------



## fryke (Jun 20, 2007)

Plus: I've actually googled it and found only some strange shareware for Windows. If I had wanted to be mean, *I'd* have told you to go google it. "hypercam mac" for example. Doesn't show any Mac software called hypercam, though. Because, it seems, there is none.

So let's rephrase your original question together. What do you want to do with that software? There's already software for recording from a cam on your Mac. Doesn't do what you want? Then state what the exact purpose is, and people on here can make suggestions for other apps.


----------



## Madelin (Jun 20, 2007)

I think he/she is after screen capture software which takes videos rather than pictures.


----------



## bbloke (Jun 20, 2007)

fryke said:


> Plus: I've actually googled it and found only some strange shareware for Windows. If I had wanted to be mean, *I'd* have told you to go google it.


Indeed!  



Madelin said:


> I think he/she is after screen capture software which takes videos rather than pictures.


This is what I suspect too, in which case a prime candidate may be Snapz Pro X by Ambrosia Software.


----------



## Needsumhelp (Jun 20, 2007)

fryke said:


> Plus: I've actually googled it and found only some strange shareware for Windows. If I had wanted to be mean, *I'd* have told you to go google it. "hypercam mac" for example. Doesn't show any Mac software called hypercam, though. Because, it seems, there is none.
> 
> So let's rephrase your original question together. What do you want to do with that software? There's already software for recording from a cam on your Mac. Doesn't do what you want? Then state what the exact purpose is, and people on here can make suggestions for other apps.



I wasn't trying to be mean.  I was simply stating you could find out what it was next time by googling it.


Anyway, I need it to record videos of things on my web browser.  Mainly games.

If there are other programs that can record videos like hypercam can, I would be happy to use them.  And I'm not sure what you mean by screen capture for videos...  And just to be clear, I want one that I can put into a video editing program, such as iMovie afterwards, and edit.


----------



## bbloke (Jun 20, 2007)

Did you follow up the link I included?


----------



## Needsumhelp (Jun 20, 2007)

I didn't know if that was the kind of program I was looking for.  I'll check it out now.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 20, 2007)

Needsumhelp said:


> Anyway, I need it to record videos of things on my web browser.  Mainly games.



iShowU


----------



## fryke (Jun 21, 2007)

Needsumhelp said:


> I wasn't trying to be mean.  I was simply stating you could find out what it was next time by googling it.


The usus here - and on other forums, I'm sure - is that if you post a request you give as much information as you already have. You're _requesting_ our help. Out of the kindness of our hearts, we'll share the information we have or can find. It is expected from you that you share the information _you_ have. It helps yourself, so there's not much reason not to do it.  Please keep that in mind in the future.


----------



## Needsumhelp (Jun 22, 2007)

fryke said:


> The usus here - and on other forums, I'm sure - is that if you post a request you give as much information as you already have. You're _requesting_ our help. Out of the kindness of our hearts, we'll share the information we have or can find. It is expected from you that you share the information _you_ have. It helps yourself, so there's not much reason not to do it.  Please keep that in mind in the future.




Sorry about that.  I was in a horrible mood when I posted the google thing in the first place.  Any other time I wouln't have said anything like that.

Anyway, that program is just what I was looking for.  Made a killer vid today, and it doesn't look too bad for my first video.  (although there is the factor of having to pay after 30 days...  I have one problem though.  When I make the movie, and edit it, it saves it as a .mov for QuickTime.  Is there any way to convert it into something uploadable to youtube?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## fryke (Jun 22, 2007)

There probably are many converters. QuickTime Pro costs money, but others should be around. Look on versiontracker.com or macupdate.com - I'd say "quicktime convert" plus the format you want should do the trick. ffmpegX is free (but rather complicated...).


----------



## bbloke (Jun 22, 2007)

I upgraded from an earlier version of Snapz Pro X, which came with my Mac, and I don't remember a 30 day demo period; it was just that some features were limited unless you made the purchase.  Perhaps the situation has changed?

I'm a bit confused about the file format issue.  The relevant YouTube FAQ page states:



> YouTube accepts video files from most digital cameras, camcorders, and cell phones in the .WMV, .AVI, .MOV, and .MPG file formats.


So you should be fine with a QuickTime .mov file!  

Also, iMovie will import QuickTime movies for editing.  I would have thought Snapz Pro X and iMovie would be just what you want (?).


----------



## Needsumhelp (Jun 22, 2007)

I tried uploading it, but it said "Failed (invalid file format)".

I'll try searching for one of those.  Thanks.


EDIT:
I found something to turn .mov into .mpg.  So maybe it will work now.


----------



## bbloke (Jun 22, 2007)

Odd.  Another thought: have you played with the different compression types when saving the movie at the end?  

When saving the movie, click on the "Settings" button by Video Track, and choose a compression method.  YouTube should be able to accept some form of QuickTime .mov format!


----------



## Needsumhelp (Jun 22, 2007)

I think the compression type is the problem.  I followed the instructions on the iMovie help thing so I could have it semi-high res, but keep the quality low.  I think that may have been the problem.


----------



## Needsumhelp (Jun 23, 2007)

bbloke said:


> I upgraded from an earlier version of Snapz Pro X, which came with my Mac, and I don't remember a 30 day demo period; it was just that some features were limited unless you made the purchase.  Perhaps the situation has changed?


----------



## Zach? (Jan 30, 2008)

Ummmm i just got my mac about 1 month ago (Imac home) and i was tryin to get hypercam 2 til' i read fryke's post about how mac has a preset program for recording. What is it? And i need help with some other stuff too plz help me.


----------



## W40kfreak90 (Mar 20, 2008)

fryke said:


> What's a hyper-cam?



A hyper-cam is a program used to record things on your computer. you can download it using thins link: http://www.hyperionics.com/hc/downloads.asp


hope this helps


----------



## Dudeio (Mar 30, 2008)

Madelin said:


> I think he/she is after screen capture software which takes videos rather than pictures.



Ive found a screen capture software and its thanks to you, i saw this post and googled it ^^ so heres the link for one to mac click http://www.pure-mac.com/screen.html#screenrecord


----------



## mac rox sox (Jun 28, 2010)

there actually is 
its called Snapz Pro X
the link: http://www.ambrosiasw.com/utilities/snapzprox/
there also is turtorials on that website
i would say that its WAY better than the pc hyper cam
you'll see in the tutorials is u watch them

kk hope this helped,
mac rox sox


----------



## jbarley (Jun 28, 2010)

Another reply to a 2 year old post..
Sheesh!


----------



## bbloke (Jun 28, 2010)

jbarley said:


> Another reply to a 2 year old post..
> Sheesh!


Mmmm.  To cap it off, compare:



mac rox sox said:


> there actually is
> its called Snapz Pro X
> the link: http://www.ambrosiasw.com/utilities/snapzprox/



...with what I wrote in 2007, on the first page of the thread:



bbloke said:


> This is what I suspect too, in which case a prime candidate may be Snapz Pro X by Ambrosia Software.


----------

